# Wanted a Camera for Long Distance 30feet........?



## satyamy (Mar 31, 2007)

My friend & I needs a Camera 
Our Family is Very Big so I need a Cam to take a full family pic which is only possible if we shoot from a distance of 25-30feet
I need a Camera which can shoot from 30feet & the pics should be very clear
So that i can make its Big Size Digital Photos
But my budget is low
What ever it the may be a Digi Cam or Web Cam or what ever
Pls suggest me a good one
I visited many sites but I dont have idea about the pixels they says 3.1 or 5.1 megapixels but i didnt undertand at how much distance they can shoot

My friends has a Umax Digi Cam which can be used as both Digicam & Webcam can take photos & also take videos but its sharpness is low if we shoot it from distance 

Pls help me....................


----------



## blueshift (Mar 31, 2007)

Whats ur budget?
Possibly get a 7.1MP cam since u need big printouts.
There are wide conversion lens available for certain models. but that to may be costly.

or else take shoots in panaroma style and join them in Photoshop.


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 31, 2007)

Take panaroma pics from close itself.. don't spend big money for this.

A little precision work & photoshop can create panorama pics with ur regular cam itself.
Read... *www.adobe.com/designcenter/photoshop/articles/phscs2at_photomerge.html

Regd cameras.. go for anything @ or above 4 megapix. UMax & all r so down 
Try Sony (starts from 10k) or @least TechCom (not preferable though). It'll cost u around 10k for a decent quality cam. Preferred brands Sony, Olympus, Nikon, Canon (not in that order though).

Like to point out.. some Sony Ericsson Walkman & Cybershot phones have panaroma pic mode for automatic panaroma pics (they r 2Megapix photos though).

Need good quality pics.. 've to go for 4Megapix on...

Panaroma pics r nuthin but pics in the landscape mode... breadth (width) far greater than height.

What I'm talkin about is segmented panaromas, also referred to as _stitched panoramas_, made by joining multiple conventional photographs with slightly overlapping fields of view so as to create a larger, panoramic image once assembled.
Just take individual shots of the group.. left hand part... center... right hand part... then carefully merge the pics.. side by side with a image manipulation tool (like Photoshop, Photofiltre, Gimp, Paint.net...) to get a whole pic.

A sample
Another sample
More tips... Using Photoshop (or any image editor)

PS.. if u still want to go the camera way... with 30ft zoom... u'ld've to go for a big budget of @least a 7megapix cam (a dslr perhaps)... oh.. forget it.. just go to panaromic stitching.
And.. about the UMax... try taking panoramic photography on the same. Might help if it's @least 2-3 mpx resolution, though I'ld definitely suggest a higher/better product.


----------



## satyamy (Mar 31, 2007)

thanks for the help
my budget is 10K or max 15K

pls tell me any brand or model you people are using
can i get a cam which can also take a video 

bcoz i m going in my cousins marriage in end of april
so i need to take pics & video their of whole family

as we all know their are very few occassions where we all met together & i dont want to lose this time

Pls help.............


----------

